# Kayvaan Shrike



## buddy999 (Mar 1, 2008)

am i right in thinking you can effectively get 3 units into h to h on the first turn with Shrike and 10 assualt marines,infiltrate 18" (12" if no los)12" move,d6" fleet 6" assualt giving a 19" to 24" assault range with Shrike leaving squad and squad turning into 2 combat squads,that f**ked up,you would'nt use it again everybody but against tau and static gun lines it'll be devastating/broken:crazy:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Not quite. You split into combat squads before deploying, so I think that only the half that Shrike joined himself would get to infiltrate. Quite effective though.

I'm interested to hear what people think about Shrike. He's certainly one of the most effective ICs you can buy in his own right, and very easy to get into combat, but what about the army he leads? Losing combat tactics in exchange for fleet seems like something of a two-edged sword to me, suggesting a substantial alteration of your army composition and tactics. 

Fleet is great for assault marines, assault termies and scouts, but fairly useless for tactical squads and completely useless for bikes (which can't run). The switch to more of the units that work better with fleet means not as many scoring units, and probably not as many guys on the board.

Maybe you just run a fairly standard army with a scary infiltrate threat, and don't worry about combat tactics.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, I don't care much for Shrike myself when I play Raven Guard (can't even begin to count how many times he's been suggested in my lists either.)

Like any character, he demands a higher use of certain units and lack of others in order to get the most out of his rules. Not always the most fun thing out there when some of those lists all start bearing a lot of similarities rather than a few.


----------



## buddy999 (Mar 1, 2008)

Someguy said:


> Fleet is great for assault marines, assault termies and scouts, but fairly useless for tactical squads and completely useless for bikes (which can't run). The switch to more of the units that work better with fleet means not as many scoring units, and probably not as many guys on the board.
> 
> Maybe you just run a fairly standard army with a scary infiltrate threat, and don't worry about combat tactics.


i agree totally about fleet but you generally have to change units to make the best use of any of the ics special abilities ,just looking for different tactics to use and abuse,so you have to use a full 10 man squad or 5 man to make it work,still interesting but as you say not sure the payoff is worth it:biggrin:


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I think he would be good for a one hit wonder, maybe attaching him to some vanguard and slipping in for that first turn assault. However they will probably walk threw any unit that assault and be left stranded and unsupported in the enemies deployment zone. 

Maybe an assault squad would fair better its cheaper and less likely to trounce your enemy. But the nice thing about shock troops is to do something shocking with them. The Shrike attack squad will be expected and guarded against so it kind of a gamble IMO. Fleet is nice but it would only really benfit assault oriented units as stated earlier. Good Luck.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

bl0203 said:


> I think he would be good for a one hit wonder, maybe attaching him to some vanguard and slipping in for that first turn assault. However they will probably walk threw any unit that assault and be left stranded and unsupported in the enemies deployment zone.


you nailed it with that statement. i ran shrike before the new codex and currently use him in my army. but here recently ive been thinking of switching to BA; for the exact reason stated above.

with the old codex i would equip shrike(xxxpts) with 5 members of his wing for xxxpts. i would also include a chaplin (master of sanctity) in that squad that had a PF and JP for an additional xxxpts. saying that in all it would be 530pts. and whatever squad they got too on the frist turn they would rape, and it would leave them standing in a open section of the table as free game; if i was lucky they might get to assault something else.

now with the new codex shrike is xxx by himself. to add if you wanted his squad you would have to purchase vanguard veterans at xxxpts. add another xxx so that 4 of them can have a pair of lightning claws (the sergent cant have a pair, only one so he wouldn't get the aditinal attack); and an aditinal xx for the jump packs; to add if i wanted the chaplin ive got to add another xxxpts. making the grand total 620pts.

altough either way they will do the same thing to whatever thay come in conatct with, its just a retarded amount of points to leave in the open after the frist turn. too add if you use that tatic, always chose to go second... trust me.


----------



## buddy999 (Mar 1, 2008)

refractory said:


> making the grand total 620pts.
> 
> .


i think the idea is to disrupt enemy lines,620 is too many points for any unit and overkill,overkill is not good in 5th,5 assault marines with pf and shrike is 320,still alot of points but not crazy,as i said before it'll only be useful against certain lists ,ps i tried it in a game and they got owned by avatar and banshees lol:crazy:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Shrike totally seems like one of those "abuse characters" that figure in the new SM list. Id fuck the infiltrate, as allready stated it'll leave him utterly alone and vulnerable with his unit in the middle of enemyland...

Toss in 3 squads assaultmarines, 3 squads CCtermies and CCarmed scouts and 3 single speeders for AT and ponder the situation instead. 1 infiltrating assaultsquad can be dealt with. 3 units each of assaultmarines, CCtermies and CCscouts fleeting towards you on the other hand can present a problem to big to handle for many players 

There are ofc many other fun options for the units i picked. Main point being that once you start overabusing the fleet rule it'll get insanely good, and yea Someguy, making real use of him will make you build armies BA's wished they could build. 

The whole "fleeting SMarmy idea" is really repulsive, to me SC's really are and will always be a great way of making cool models and a hopeless way of fucking up the rules :angry:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

refractory said:


> too add if you use that tatic, always chose to go second... trust me.


Care to explain why you would want to go second? What's stopping your opponent from shooting shrike, or moving away if he goes first? I can't see any particular advantage following the assault - you are still standing in the open waiting to be shot.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

im not really sure... i had a long couple days with no sleep, you know how it is.

i was also going to add to this, if you read some of the history, or "stories" of the raven guard they use alot of scouts, and ive found that useing scouts with combat blades and BP's they seam to work better than loading out some tactical squads.

i have a pretty good 1500pt list if any of you are interested.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I wouldn't necessarily say that Shrike's inclusion in the army would demand a higher proportion of Assault Marines. Infiltrate is, in my experience, far more useful as a tool for reacting to how your opponent has deployed, and not a device for getting into close combat faster, where your models who infiltrated will often find themselves outnumbered and unsupported for at least two turns. 

As nuts as it might sound, I'd use him to Infiltrate a squad of Sternguard Veterans armed with a handful of combi-meltas. Nothing says Shrike has to stick around, and odds are, he can hop away either out of line of sight of dangerous enemy guns, or into coherency with an assault squad on his first move/Run. The higher proportion of melta weapons, albeit one-shot ones, means a small squad of Sternguard can react to an enemy armor deployment, and position themselves to have shots against the side/rear of the vehicle quickly, or at very worst make it extremely unappealing for your opponent to move in a given direction. Normally, I'd suggest Infiltrating a Devastator Squad for a similar purpose, but Shrike would have to stick around since his leaving the unit would count as the unit moving.


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, you guys seem to have the wrong idea about Shrike. I don't want to sound like I know it all, but Shrike is not meant to disrupt lines while your army hangs back, and eventually have him called off. I actually created a list where all of my models were in the enemies deployment zone.Shrike with any CC squad (termies, assault marines), drop podding atleast 2 tacticals, infiltrating scout bikes, and possibly devs for fire support? Have vanguards deep strike near the scouts to get an easy assault after that. Shrike's list is not static at all on paper (it would seem) I have not play tested this, but with the list I created, it would seem I dominate turn 1&2, and depending on the roll of the dice, the opponent will not be allowed to leave his deployment zone. 

Edit: Also drop podding the remaining tacticals turns after.


----------



## buddy999 (Mar 1, 2008)

BloodANgels89 said:


> Well, you guys seem to have the wrong idea about Shrike. I don't want to sound like I know it all, but Shrike is not meant to disrupt lines while your army hangs back


who wants to hang back,whats the point in losing combat tactics to get fleet and then not make the most of it (when i say disrupt lines its to upset the firing and lines of incoming fire)even tac squads become more dangerous with fleet,10 man squad,leave 5 man heavy weapon on objective,5 man with pf,plasma gun,combi flamer times 4,thats 8 scoring units for 700 pts or so,not to mention what it does for assault termies coming out of lr and assault marines,heck even infiltrating/outflanking scouts can give someone a surprise:crazy:


----------

